# Grow Report



## woodydude (Mar 18, 2011)

I know, I am an anal old bore, but I had a thought. We all have our favourite strains and experiences of growing. Some we keep and grow generation after generation, some we let go after one grow. Some are great for novices, some require more care and attention, but how do we share that knowledge.

I dont know if this will take on, but I thought some kind of template would be useful. So I made this up with the details of my first grow. I added as much as I thought useful but there may be things others may want to add.

If anyone would like to add their own details of a grow and add with the strain as a sub-heading, others may find it useful.

 [FONT=&quot]Grow report[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Strain: *Strawberry Cough*[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Seedbank/Genetics: Unknown[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Indoor/Outdoor: Indoor[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Grow medium: Flood & Drain Rockwool cubes in clay pellets, 15 mins x 3 daily[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Lights: 600w HPS[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Nutrients used: Ionic[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Indica / Sativa: 60/40 Indica[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Plant height at 12/12 switch: 15"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Plant Height at finish: 36"[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Average yield: 2oz[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Flowering period: 53 days[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]White strain: No[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Feminized: No[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Medical/Pain relief: Yes[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Effect: Head stone, music/visual, munchy, sleep enhancing, [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Flavour: Strawberry/sweet taste on last bit of smoke being exhaled[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Growing tips/hints[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Use veg nutes for 1st weeks of flower, Early yellowing if not.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Easy to clone. Easy to grow.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Recommended for novice growers.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Notes[/FONT]*
  (From hxxp://www.maryjanesgarden.com/strains/strawberry-cough.php)
  Interesting look. Is a considerably popular strain of marijauna. Can quite easily be grown. Very much renowned for its potency. Grows well in aeroponic cabinet. Many generations have been made from this strain. Can be fantastic for cloning. Grows awesomely in hydropnic setups. The seeds arrive and bud almost instantly. It is said to contain an incredible amount of THC. Excellent, tight roots with big taste. Many fantastic harvests have been found with Strawberry Cough. Is quite easy for the indoor grower. This strain is known to yield great results. Growing indoor or outdoor, Strawberry Cough can be quite easily managed. Strawberry Cough is is thought to be very strong.

Peace. W


----------



## niteshft (Mar 18, 2011)

Are you thinking like, a "Grow Journal" section but with a specific template to Follow? If so, I kind'a like the idea but it would be impossible to implement on a site with such a diversity of people signing in. IMO, after time, visiting the site while co-operating,(being an active member by partisapating), the "Grow Journal" section works very well.


----------



## M1LeHiGh1 (Nov 8, 2013)

IMO you're right there ARE too many of these IMO and F%^& your opinion.
You are always learning until the day you die?


----------

